# Noah and Gnats



## B.J. (Apr 9, 2008)

I was going to lunch today and saw a billboard that was an advertisement for Professional Exterminators. The board read "Termites: Noah didn't forget them and niether will we."

I thought for a minute.......

Were insects part of the species on the ark? If not, how did they repopulate, given that they must have all been destroyed, in a world wide flood?


----------



## BobVigneault (Apr 9, 2008)

There were BILLIONS of them on the ark. Noah brought the beasts, the beasts brought the bugs. They were in the grains, the wood, the poop. If that wasn't enough, the Lord brought the most incredible convocation of pests together for his plagues against Egypt. Nope, never was and there never will be a shortage of gnats in this world.


----------



## toddpedlar (Apr 9, 2008)

He also brought the snail... and one of my favorite Spurgeon quotes is this:

"By perseverance, the snail reached the ark."


----------



## toddpedlar (Apr 9, 2008)

B.J. said:


> I was going to lunch today and saw a billboard that was an advertisement for Professional Exterminators. The board read "Termites: Noah didn't forget them and niether will we."
> 
> I thought for a minute.......
> 
> Were insects part of the species on the ark? If not, how did they repopulate, given that they must have all been destroyed, in a world wide flood?



Regarding gnats, ever spend much time around livestock, BJ?


----------



## B.J. (Apr 9, 2008)

> Regarding gnats, ever spend much time around livestock, BJ?




Well, I have been around livestock, though not enough to say," Yeah, I know what you mean."
I live in Savannah, Ga. and our local minor league ball club is called the Savannah Sand Gnats. So I know about their legacy.

However, Noah and Gnats was merely a catchy title, I thought. I was thinking in terms of "all" creepy crawlers like spiders, roaches, ants, etc.....

I know I read one time, in a Josh McDowell book I think, that when people argue against a world wide flood, it has to do with the impossibility of there being enough room on the ark for all the animal life of the world (that was required). They respond (McDowell & Stewart) by saying that many animal breeds that exist today, did not exist then. For example, there might have been a couple breeds of dog, but not Pit Bulls. Pit Bulls came around much, much later due to poor breeding.

Anyway, I guess what I am asking is, "Are we Christians willing to say that "all" bugs, spiders, insects, etc. were on the ark, or did som come about later?


----------



## Anton Bruckner (Apr 9, 2008)

toddpedlar said:


> He also brought the snail... and one of my favorite Spurgeon quotes is this:
> 
> "By perseverance, the snail reached the ark."


knowing snails they probably got stuck to Shem's backpack. A whole lot of them too.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Apr 9, 2008)

toddpedlar said:


> He also brought the snail... and one of my favorite Spurgeon quotes is this:
> 
> "By perseverance, the snail reached the ark."



I love that one. _The Salt-Cellars_ is an excellent read.


----------

